# Escape of the Porker!



## luvmypets (Nov 2, 2016)

Today I was going to greet my sheep, and the pigs were pacing the fence looking for food. I was about halfway across the field and I heard a "clink" on the fence and I turn around and see a pig running towards me. The barrows have been so mean in the past especially Kevin who has the longer snout. He gave me a nice bruise on my butt a few months ago where I had trouble walking without pain. I had to assess the situation quickly as those pigs can cover a significant amount of ground in a few seconds. I was relieved when I saw that it was in fact Tubby with the shorter snout. I saw him getting closer and closer and I was bracing for impact, but he trotted past me. Imagine being in a 100x30 pen and then getting into a few acre field, I don't blame him for wanting to explore. After he ignored me, my next concern was the sheep and alpacas, I was afraid he would attack or chase my pregnant girls, but he ignored them and just started munching on the grass. We ended up catching him when we put some treats down. I grabbed his back legs and my dad tackled the front end. We put him back in his pen, but it was definitely an interesting experience. Hot wire is being added to the pen ASAP! For all those wondering, he went over the fence   I kept telling my dad they would but he wouldn't believe me


----------



## Alexz7272 (Nov 2, 2016)

Good job!! That is always scary!


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 3, 2016)

Glad you got him back in the pen!


----------



## lcertuche (Nov 3, 2016)

I used to have a couple of gilts and they were escape artist. Finally my neighbor helped me fix my electric fence properly and they stayed in. They would come of behind you and gently nibble on the back of your knees. They sent more than on salesman or neighbor running back to their car. They got under my house and dug it up. I was so happy when I finally got the brats to stay penned up. They were sweet girls though and lay down to have their bellies rubbed. They also sound like they were barking. I never knew pigs barked before that. I really want to get a couple more. I have a place that wouldn't take much work to be ready for pigs. This time we are thinking a smaller pig, like potbellies.


----------



## luvmypets (Nov 3, 2016)

Ooh well at least your pigs were nice @lcertuche . These ones are unpredictable, I was legitamatly scared for my safety. I ran back to the gate so fast.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 3, 2016)

Yikes! You've got some unfriendly pigs.  It'll be easy to send them to the butcher that way.  How much squealing was there when you tackled him? Lol they always put up such a fuss my neighbors probably think we torture them. 

Glad you got him back in.  How high is your fence?


----------



## luvmypets (Nov 3, 2016)

Thankfully we didnt have to tackle him, we just picked up his back legs and he was chill lol. When we actually grabbed his front end he grunted and snorted a but like "Hey put me down!" But he didn't squeal or anything. Fence is 4-5 feet I believe. I think the other two were unfriendly cause they were hungry. Kevin im still not sure. I think he is just mean.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 3, 2016)

We raised 3 feeder pigs last winter. I never trusted them and went in their pen with a stick to poke them to keep them off me. I never went in their pen if I was alone.


----------



## NH homesteader (Nov 3, 2016)

Same here with  the pigs we just sold /butchered. The little ones we have now seem more trustworthy but we'll see! I carry a stick around my rooster too,  lots of stick protection around here lol! That's why I love my goats.  I don't need protection!


----------



## lcertuche (Nov 4, 2016)

You hear so many things about mean pigs. Honestly I would send them to freezer camp earlier than later if they were mean. I think it might be easier to tame a couple than a whole herd of pigs.


----------

